# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  New Competitor

## DHew

I will be meeting with a couple coaches this week, and narrowing down to one for an upcoming competition this winter. It will be my first competition, and I have many questions. Some i'll save for the coach, and other questions id like to ask here. 

I know that any competitions with the word natural in them have testing done. Does this mean competitors still do not use gear, or that they stop using at a point to make the tests come back negative?
Am I automatically at a disadvantage since im 6ft 2in? Ive read numerous threads and articles that say shorter bodybuilders have an advantage in several different fields.
How do you pick your weight class? I kinda feel like im too big to cut to one weight class, but not big enough to make the one weight class higher up. Is it like fighting where you basically want to weight in at the max weight allowed for that class, but with the least amount of fat possible?

----------


## BG

> I will be meeting with a couple coaches this week, and narrowing down to one for an upcoming competition this winter. It will be my first competition, and I have many questions. Some i'll save for the coach, and other questions id like to ask here. 
> 
> I know that any competitions with the word natural in them have testing done. Does this mean competitors still do not use gear, or that they stop using at a point to make the tests come back negative?
> Am I automatically at a disadvantage since im 6ft 2in? Ive read numerous threads and articles that say shorter bodybuilders have an advantage in several different fields.
> How do you pick your weight class? I kinda feel like im too big to cut to one weight class, but not big enough to make the one weight class higher up. Is it like fighting where you basically want to weight in at the max weight allowed for that class, but with the least amount of fat possible?


BB'ing or physique? Well as far as BB'ing being taller is a disadvantage unless your 300+lbs. But you need to ask yourself this, are doing it to win or set a goal for yourself to achieve and have fun? Winning is very hard, especially if your just starting. But if you want to compete to accomplish it and get on stage, then who cares, do your best and learn. Just about every time you compete theres going to be somebody that is farther ahead of you and looks better. Just give it 100% and dont worry about anything else, thats all you have control. Its fun, enjoy.

----------


## DHew

It's a goal for now. Maybe after the first one ill go for a win, who knows.

----------


## charger69

> It's a goal for now. Maybe after the first one ill go for a win, who knows.


Trust me you will always go for the win. The difference is the amount of disappointment if you do not win. Im to the point that i definitely want to win however if i come in last place, I still feel that I have won because of the improve,entz from the previous year.

----------


## Metalject

> I will be meeting with a couple coaches this week, and narrowing down to one for an upcoming competition this winter. It will be my first competition, and I have many questions. Some i'll save for the coach, and other questions id like to ask here. 
> 
> I know that any competitions with the word natural in them have testing done. Does this mean competitors still do not use gear, or that they stop using at a point to make the tests come back negative?
> Am I automatically at a disadvantage since im 6ft 2in? Ive read numerous threads and articles that say shorter bodybuilders have an advantage in several different fields.
> How do you pick your weight class? I kinda feel like im too big to cut to one weight class, but not big enough to make the one weight class higher up. Is it like fighting where you basically want to weight in at the max weight allowed for that class, but with the least amount of fat possible?


1. Picking a weight class: You've never competed before, and while you may have a weight class in mind, you could easily be wrong. Most people have far more to lose than they realise. I'm not saying most are fatter than they think, not in traditional "he's fat" terms, but they are fatter than they think in bodybuilding terms. Advice, worry about how you look and do not worry about what you weigh. Conditioning wins shows, not size. 

2. Height is not a disadvantage. There are a lot of really great bodybuilders that have been short or at best not all that tall, but there have been just as many that are 6 feet tall or more, some are/were better bodybuilders than others but all were sucessful (success relative to the individual) in the sport.

Günter Schlierkamp
Arnold Schwarzenegger (this is the only one I doubt is as tall as is always stated)
Tony Freeman
Lou Ferrigno
Paul Dillet
Evan Centopani
Quincy Taylor
Kevin Levrone & Ronnie Coleman (didn't make 6 feet (both 5'11" but they're my favorites and taller than many bb's)
+many more but I'm ready to move to #3

Kevin Levrone & Ronnie Coleman (didn't make 6 feet (both 5'11" but they're my favorites and taller than many bb's)

3. Natural organizations: yes, that means testing in many cases. This may include blood, urine or both as well as a polygraph. Testing has become harder to beat but by no means impossible. But if you're going to use gear don't compete in a natural organization and the problem is solved. I have no problem with guys using gear to compete, it's not cheating unless you're in a league that prohibits it. 

4. Winning: From your other post - always go in to win, otherwise there's no point. Striving for a win will push you harder. No, that doesn't mean you're going to win but if you don't have that mindset you won't do as well. I promise you, whether they admit it or not, most are going in with the mindset to win, even those that realistically have a slim chance. That's not a disparaging comment at all, it's an encouragement to have the right attitude about your prep. Give it everything you have. You may do it once and that's enough, if so great or you may want more, but regardless you gave it all you had and can't look back and say what if?

----------


## Metalject

> BB'ing or physique? Well as far as BB'ing being taller is a disadvantage unless your 300+lbs. But you need to ask yourself this, are doing it to win or set a goal for yourself to achieve and have fun? Winning is very hard, especially if your just starting. But if you want to compete to accomplish it and get on stage, then who cares, do your best and learn. Just about every time you compete *theres going to be somebody that is farther ahead of you and looks better.* Just give it 100% and dont worry about anything else, thats all you have control. Its fun, enjoy.


I think you just discovered my problem, lol!

----------


## DHew

Good replies, thanks a lot!

----------


## Scorpion0922

I love the fact that you're doing homework on a coach. Great, great move. The good coaches are worth their weight in gold. My coach is a gift from God.

NPC shows aren't tested, at least I've never been tested. People go to an NFL game to see touchdowns not field goals, get it?

As you get closer to the show you (and your coach) will decide on a weight class. Start with an idea on weight class and as you go through your prep you'll be able to determine weight class. 

(That's if you a BB'er. Physique and Classic Physique is based on height and age, not weight)

As for height, there is no impact. Regardles you can't get taller or shorter now so don't stress over it.

Unless you're competing in the Olypmia, or the Arnold, winning is a VERY subjective term. You win by bringing your best to the stage, you can't control who will show up on that day or what the judges like that day.....I'll give you an example;

My 1st show I finishd 2nd in Master's. There were 3 guys! I wasn't 2nd, it was a weak class and the guy in 3rd was a disaster who shouldn't have been competing that day....BIG DEAL.

My next 2 shows I was 4th both times but brought a better package to the stage each time against a STACKED class BOTH times. 

For that reason, I WON. 

It's not about the trophy. Never will be.

Find a good coach, bust your ass, and enjoy the show on that day.

----------


## DHew

Well put scorpiob

----------


## DHew

Well, I'm about a month in with this new coach. I weighed in at 240lbs, 6ft 2in, 19% bf. He's saying we'll plan on a spring amateur event. He's having me change up everything. I don't lift heavy at all, and we do all high reps. Slow and controlled. He says in bodybuilding no one gives a shit what you lift, just how you look.

----------


## Scorpion0922

> Well, I'm about a month in with this new coach. I weighed in at 240lbs, 6ft 2in, 19% bf. He's saying we'll plan on a spring amateur event. He's having me change up everything. I don't lift heavy at all, and we do all high reps. Slow and controlled. *He says in bodybuilding no one gives a shit what you lift, just how you look.*


Stickie......

----------


## DHew

Arms just measured in at 18 1/4", and not after a workout. This is a huge personal milestone for me.

----------


## marcus300

Well done

----------


## Cuz

Post up some pics

----------


## DHew

Well, I think Im going to need a nutritionist to help with all the elements of dieting and pre contest work. Before the forum ninjas point out the obvious (this board has all of that information), Id like to point out that im hiring one because I dont want to do that work. I want to be told what to do, when to do it, and how, and ill execute. Ill post some pics soon, Cuz.

----------


## DHew

.....

----------


## Cuz

Height is definately a problem in bbing. Im 6 2 as well and could never bring my legs up to my upper i might have a little bit more but not enough to ever go far. Its looks like you have a good starting base. Good luck

----------


## Scorpion0922

> Well, I think Im going to need a nutritionist to help with all the elements of dieting and pre contest work. Before the forum ninjas point out the obvious (this board has all of that information), Id like to point out that im hiring one because I dont want to do that work. I want to be told what to do, when to do it, and how, and ill execute. Ill post some pics soon, Cuz.


Don't let the ignorance of people get to you. You need a root canal, you go to a dentist. You need a transmission, you go to a mechanic.

Nutrition is the same animal.

----------


## DHew

Well I'm basically unexpectedly taking the week off. I had 2 days rest, but flew on vacation. Dad wants to drive 5 hours away and go car shopping, which means I'll be at the mercy of the hotel crap. I might just take the rest of the week off, maybe do 1hr of cardio each day til I return if there are at least cardio machines at our hotel. Kinda bummed

----------


## DHew

I managed to not miss a workout day somehow while on this vacay. I also found a nice company I will be using to help with pre contest prep/dieting. They also are taking measurements of most bodyparts, and running ratios to make sure that all bodyparts offer the best look as appealing as possible.

----------


## DHew

I need some advice. How many weeks out should I start a test, primo, and var cycle?

I'll lay it out so you can get a better idea...
1-18 test e 600mg ew
6-18 primo 800mg ew
14-18 var 70mg ed
I have tons of ADEX left over from my TRT protocol ill use.

----------


## DHew

Edit: Consolidated

----------


## DHew

Now 236lbs @12.87 percent bf. I've been using the 9 site caliper test.
I'll be starting my precontest cycle now:

Weeks 1-18 T400 800mg per week
Weeks 5-18 Primo 800 mg per week
Weeks 15-18 Anavar 50-70mg per week
Anastrazole .5mg eod

----------


## DHew

Diet I've been running...
Meal 1: 10 egg whites, 1 1/2 serving of grits
Meal 2: one myo original shake
Meal 3-5: 7-8oz lean meat, 8oz starch, 8oz veggies
Meal 6: Usually same as meals 3-5, but I'll whip some some kinda recipe sometimes

----------


## DHew

Swapped to 800mg per week of just enth. My body hates EO.

----------


## DHew

Been about a month since the last update...

230lbs
sitting at about 11%bf
The weight loss has slowed down significantly, so im gonna start to lower carb intake. I increased cardio to 30min sessions post workout now. I notice some veins really starting to pop out, especially on my traps when I flex. It looks fucking weird. It's the first time ive been like this body composition before, and my wife keeps saying "all you do is look at yourself in the mirror now." I tell her, its hard to explain, but all this dieting and strict stuff is starting to pay off and I can actually see it for the first time. Its a great feeling.

----------


## charger69

> Been about a month since the last update... 230lbs sitting at about 11%bf The weight loss has slowed down significantly, so im gonna start to lower carb intake. I increased cardio to 30min sessions post workout now. I notice some veins really starting to pop out, especially on my traps when I flex. It looks fucking weird. It's the first time ive been like this body composition before, and my wife keeps saying "all you do is look at yourself in the mirror now." I tell her, its hard to explain, but all this dieting and strict stuff is starting to pay off and I can actually see it for the first time. Its a great feeling.


You may also want to change the lean meat for chicken breast or tilapia.

----------


## DHew

I eat turkey breast or chicken breast. I'll eat sushi if I go out

----------


## charger69

I lost track of how far out you are. It sounds like you have everything dialed in. Have you considered using tren and winnie during cutting to preserve muscle?

----------


## DHew

Not going to try tren this go around, I'll consider low doses next time. I'll be using winny for the last 4 to 5 weeks

----------


## DHew

Updated pics. Veins starting to pop out, esp in the upper chest/neck area.

----------


## Jonbana

you have proportion problems ...

legs to small , arms are to big compared to your shoulders no definition and seems like you have no back width at all

----------


## DHew

Actually, proportionally arms calves and neck measure the same, which is what you want in competitions. You dont know this, because you do not compete. My legs measure in at 28 inches circum, which is just fine for my category. 

Jonbana strikes again!

----------


## DHew

First day back in the gym m since the 23rd. Body needed the rest anyway. But what I did not need is the shit food I forced into my body. Honey baked ham, mmmmmm

----------


## charger69

> First day back in the gym m since the 23rd. Body needed the rest anyway. But what I did not need is the shit food I forced into my body. Honey baked ham, mmmmmm


When's your competition?

----------


## DHew

March 11

----------


## DHew

Mid cycle blood work:
Testosterone Serum: >1500 HIGH
Estradiol: 20.2 normal
HDL cholesterol: 18 LOW 
LDL: 94 normal
Total Cholesterol: 124
LDL:HDL ratio is 5.2 HIGH

Anything alarming you guys see here?

----------


## iiDaxter

Awesome forum. I'll be moving to Las Vegas in a few weeks. I have a few questions for you guys if you're willing to answer.

1. How do I find a good reliable coach?

2. Will the coach be the one who decides what class, etc I should compete in?

3. Competing at 17 years old?

----------


## DHew

Finding a reliable coach can be tough from my experience. Search online, ask around in the gym, and see what happens. You should decide what you want to compete in, and the coach should give you the advice and program to make it happen. A good coach will let you know if you are ready or not for the stage.

17 is young, have you looked at which federation you want to be in?

----------


## DHew

Just remember, a personal trainer isn't a damn bodybuilding coach. They have to have knowledge about contest prep, nutrient manipulation, posing, etc...

----------


## oldnsedentary

Whoever told you that you are 11% is delusional. You are not even close to 11%. Caliper tests are not accurate. If you are not hydrostatically weighed or Dexascan, then you are guessing, and your guess is way off. You're fat. You will need to spend from now to March 11 cutting aggressively, which means you probably will not bring up your back, legs, and shoulders, which all need to be brought up.

----------


## DHew

Thanks, need all the points of views I can get.

----------


## DHew

You're also the first person I've ever heard of say nine point caliper tests aren't accurate.

----------


## charger69

> Whoever told you that you are 11% is delusional. You are not even close to 11%. Caliper tests are not accurate. If you are not hydrostatically weighed or Dexascan, then you are guessing, and your guess is way off. You're fat. You will need to spend from now to March 11 cutting aggressively, which means you probably will not bring up your back, legs, and shoulders, which all need to be brought up.


I used to be stuck on numbers, but that's all they are. I do not care what weight or what body fat I go on stage with. It is all how you look not the numbers so the method of checking body fat is really irrelevant for a specific number. To tell you the truth, I like the pictures better than any other method. I agree that he is greater than 11%, but I think that we should be encouraging people especially for the first time. Anyone who has competed knows the mind games that occur as competition is approaching. We need people supportive to help the competitor look the best that they can. Each competition is a learning experience to help dial in to perfection.
I'm over half a century and what these young guys can do in a limited amont of time is incredible.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> but I think that we should be encouraging people especially for the first time. Anyone who has competed knows the mind games that occur as competition is approaching. We need people supportive to help the competitor look the best that they can. Each competition is a learning experience to help dial in to perfection.


I was not trying to be discouraging. I hope DHew did not take it that way. Blowing smoke up his butt and telling him he is 11% 13 weeks out does not help, though. 

If he needs encouragement, it is to speed up his fat loss.

My personal advice would be to pick an event later, summer or fall maybe, and give yourself more time to add some to the legs, delts, and back. That takes time.

----------


## oldnsedentary

My concern is twofold. In another thread he said he was doing 15 minutes of cardio post weightlifting. As somebody else pointed out, that is not show prep. He needs to step this up, perhaps 30-40 minutes fasted cardio several times a week. He is hiring a nutritional coach, if I recall, so I will assume this is a prep coach who knows how to diet for a show.

My second concern is weight. His category is 225 weight limit. DHew is going to have to come it at about 200 - 205 pounds stage weight, meaning he is going to be 20 pounds lighter than his competitors. He is already close to the weight limit and has a LOT of fat to lose (and of course water leading into the show). He might even be sub 200. 

This is why I said to wait for a later show.

DHew, you have a good build, so please do not take this the wrong way. I just think you need a little more time to make improvements if you want to do well. 

I am hoping this is encouragement, and not discouragement. I think you can do well with a little dose of reality.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> You're also the first person I've ever heard of say nine point caliper tests aren't accurate.


Body Fat Percentage Guide: Clinically Verified Pictures of Men and Women at 10%, 20%, and Up - PainDatabase Take a look. These people had actual Dexascans, which actually measures how much of their body mass is fat.

As for the calipers, IF your assessor is specially trained, and IF he has at least 200 practice runs that are compared to Dexascans and hydrostatic weighing, and IF he is using top quality equipment, and IF he took every measurement at least twice, and IF he used a tape measure to locate the measuring sites accurately instead of just eyeballing it, and IF the assumptions in the calculator about subcutaneous fat distribution happen to be accurate for your particular body type (have we nailed everything so far???) then the best accuracy for which you can hope is plus or minus 3.5%.

11% plus or minus 3.5% is 7.5% to 14.5%. 

And that accuracy assumes all of the above IFs were true, which I highly doubt.

That sort of accuracy range is basically useless for your purposes.

A coach and a mirror are much more useful for your prep, anyway, as nobody is going to be measuring your body fat on stage.

----------


## charger69

> My concern is twofold. In another thread he said he was doing 15 minutes of cardio post weightlifting. As somebody else pointed out, that is not show prep. He needs to step this up, perhaps 30-40 minutes fasted cardio several times a week. He is hiring a nutritional coach, if I recall, so I will assume this is a prep coach who knows how to diet for a show. My second concern is weight. His category is 225 weight limit. DHew is going to have to come it at about 200 - 205 pounds stage weight, meaning he is going to be 20 pounds lighter than his competitors. He is already close to the weight limit and has a LOT of fat to lose (and of course water leading into the show). He might even be sub 200. This is why I said to wait for a later show. DHew, you have a good build, so please do not take this the wrong way. I just think you need a little more time to make improvements if you want to do well. I am hoping this is encouragement, and not discouragement. I think you can do well with a little dose of reality.


I guess I missed the boat. The day of the show isn't when you are assigned weight classes wherever he is competing? A first time competitor has no idea what weight they will come in at. Their body will go through so many transformations in the last three months it will probably confuse them as to what is happening.... It did me the first time and that was all natural.
I agree with everything that you said. You really painted a very good picture of the future and what is necessary.
Dhew- you really need to be doing cardio of 30-40 minutes per day at least 5 times a week. I recommend that it is done seperate from the workout.

----------


## DHew

Hey gents. First off, constructive criticism is worth so much more than compliments. If you have some genuine insight to offer, by all means, let's hear it. Never once have my feelings been hurt, so please don't be concerned by this.

I have been doing 40mins cardio post workout for about a month now. As the thread states, this is my first competition and I'm sure some things will go as planned and some won't. I think charger hit it on the head. I won't be perfect for the first show, but I'm learning tons and will have a baseline to build on.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> I guess I missed the boat. The day of the show isn't when you are assigned weight classes wherever he is competing?


 The weight limit is based on his height. 225 pounds. You did not miss the boat. You missed the other thread in which he posted his height and the sort of competition he was entering.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Hey gents. First off, constructive criticism is worth so much more than compliments. If you have some genuine insight to offer, by all means, let's hear it. Never once have my feelings been hurt, so please don't be concerned by this.
> 
> I have been doing 40mins cardio post workout for about a month now. As the thread states, this is my first competition and I'm sure some things will go as planned and some won't. I think charger hit it on the head. I won't be perfect for the first show, but I'm learning tons and will have a baseline to build on.


 Good deal. Keep the thread going, maybe as a log. I would be interested in watching your progress and hope you do very well.

Good change on the cardio.

I would say try carb cycling, but I think I remember you posting that you have a nutrition coach now, right? In that case, do whatever he says. How is that going?

----------


## DHew

It's going well. I'm about to have a diet change which might involve carb cycling, the consult is on the 7th.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> It's going well. I'm about to have a diet change which might involve carb cycling, the consult is on the 7th.


Cool. A log on your prep, including the good, the bad, and the ugly, could be a valuable resource for future competitors coming here to read in this section.

----------


## mrlittleman

Try and get some pics on here.

----------


## DHew

Pics roughly 2 months ago are on the first page of this thread.

----------


## oldnsedentary

How is prep going? It's been more than a month.

----------


## DHew

It's not going. I'd like to get a little more lbm than what I have now.5 - 8 pounds more and I'm set. I'm going to continue trying to achieve this before I start the hard prep. Bumped calories back up to 3200 calories.

----------


## charger69

> It's not going. I'd like to get a little more lbm than what I have now.5 - 8 pounds more and I'm set. I'm going to continue trying to achieve this before I start the hard prep. Bumped calories back up to 3200 calories.


Is it going now? Just be careful of bf% from upping calories. IMO I would not be set on numbers, just listen to the mirror.

----------

